# DOR BioPharma Options Property for the Use of Oral Anti-Inflammatory Drugs for IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.dorbiopharma.com/press/2002/2002SEP26.htm September 26, 2002DOR BioPharma Options Intellectual Property for the Use of Oral Anti-Inflammatory Drugs for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Positions orBecï¿½ for Billion Dollar IBS MarketLake Forest, IL ï¿½ September 26, 2002, DOR BioPharma Inc. (AMEX: DOR) (ï¿½DORï¿½) announced today that it has executed an exclusive option with the University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston (UTMB) to license patent applications covering the use of oral luminally active anti-inflammatory drugs, such as orBecï¿½ (oral beclomethasone diproprionate), for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Dr. Jay Pasricha, Director of the Gastroenterology and Hepatology Division at UTMB stated, ï¿½The role that subtle gastrointestinal inflammation plays in IBS is only beginning to be appreciated. Recent evidence suggests that many cases of IBS may be driven by the persistence of immunocompetent cells in the bowel wall. Luminally active anti-inflammatory corticosteroids with minimal or no systemic effects, such as orBecï¿½, therefore represent a logical and attractive approach for treating what may be a substantial portion of IBS sufferersï¿½. As part of this development program, UTMB will test orBecï¿½ in post-colitis animal models of functional bowel pain developed by Dr. Pasrichaï¿½s laboratory. This model closely mimics the symptoms of IBS.DOR stated, ï¿½IBS affects approximately 25 to 55 million patients per year in the U.S. and represents a significant market opportunity for orBecï¿½ beyond intestinal GVHD. Current therapies are purely symptomatic and often unsatisfactory. Treatment with orBecï¿½, at least in some patients, may be curative and therefore much more desirable. While our pivotal Phase III clinical trial of orBecï¿½ for the Fast-Track indication of intestinal GVHD continues with accelerating enrollment, we are eager to explore the potential of orBecï¿½ in follow-on indications such as the billion dollar IBS market. The licensure of this intellectual property may ultimately secure orBecï¿½ as the exclusive anti-inflammatory in this lucrative market segment.ï¿½ About Irritable Bowel SyndromeIrritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is also known as irritable colon and spastic colon. IBS causes lower abdominal pain and discomfort, urgency and irregular bowel habits, such as diarrhea or constipation. In some people IBS causes mostly constipation; in others, mostly diarrhea; some people have alternating periods of diarrhea and constipation.According to the International Foundation for Bowel Dysfunction (IFBD), IBS affects at least 10-15% of adults, and is second only to the common cold as a cause of absenteeism from work. IBS costs the U.S. healthcare system approximately $30 billion annually in direct and indirect costs. IBS results in 2.5 to 3.5 million yearly visits to physicians and approximately 20 to 40 percent of all visits to gastroenterologists are due to IBS symptoms. For recent information, see; Talley N, Spiller R, Irritable bowel syndrome: a little understood organic bowel disease? The Lancet, Vol. 360: 555-64 (Aug. 17, 2002).DOR Biopharma, Inc.DOR BioPharma, Inc. is a specialty pharmaceutical company specializing in the oral delivery of approved chemical entities for gastrointestinal disease and oral non-live vaccines for the treatment of a variety of disorders and biological defense. DORï¿½s lead product, orBecï¿½ (oral beclomethasone dipropionate), is currently in a pivotal phase III clinical trial for the treatment of intestinal Graft-Vs.-Host Disease (GVHD). orBecï¿½ has been designated ï¿½Fast Trackï¿½ and ï¿½Orphan Drugï¿½ Status by the FDA. For further information regarding DOR BioPharma, please visit the company's website located at www.dorbiopharma.com.# # #--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Copyright ï¿½ DOR Bio Pharma 1999-2002, ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Jeffrey, This article gives me hope.My daughter has tried everything! She and I feel drugs of some sort are now the only option.Unfortunately Australia seems to be years behind in finding treatments for IBS. Is this orBec a new drug do you know (or anyone else),or is it just being trialled for a new use?Anyway thanks for keeping us all so informed, it certainly helps


----------



## Frodo (May 7, 2002)

i think taht this could be a god direction for many actually IBS suffered


----------



## Jackie Delaney (Oct 21, 2002)

Interesting article....unfortunately they don't make the obvious connection between inflammation and infection. The two most common parasites known to infect humans - B.hominis and D.fragilis, both cause inflammation of the colon. They require specific stool collection & testing methods to find, not routinely used in drs surgeries, and cause IBS symptoms as well as chronic ill health in a minority of cases. I've been posting for years abut the significance of these two parasites after my own experience but it's usually met with a wall of silence....parasites as a cause of IBS hasn't been flavour of the year - until now. A new article appearing in Australian Medical Observer about the role of D.fragilis. The info. is here: http://bara.idx.com.au/info/parasite/IBS&D...ba_fragilis.htm Although the study was conducted by an Australian gastro. here in Sydney...D.fragilis is common, and underdiagnosed in all western countries. The other parasite, B.hominis, is still struggling to gain recognition as a pathogen.I would recommend printing out the article and taking to your doctor. Make sure the lab is capable of testing properly. Not all labs are equal in their ability to test properly.Jackie Delaney


----------

